
Porque o Sen. Nunes foi a Washington um dia depois da votação do impeachment? - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2016/04/18/porque-o-sen-aloysio-nunes-foi-a-washington-um-dia-depois-da-votacao-do-impeachment/
======
kafkaesq
Para ler a versão desse artigo em Inglês:

[https://theintercept.com/2016/04/18/after-vote-to-remove-
bra...](https://theintercept.com/2016/04/18/after-vote-to-remove-brazils-
president-key-opposition-figure-holds-meetings-in-washington/)

